# Ruger's new 10/22 Takedown



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Anyone else seen the new Ruger 10/22 Takedown? Been hoping for something like this to come along. :grin:

Not that I like those awful guns that kill so many innocent people, but if I did this would probably be high on my list. 


http://www.ruger.com/products/ruger1022Takedown/models.html


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

Seems a little pricy. I think the ruger 10/22 is a great gun but they are selling them at "Dunhams" right now for $200.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

dirtman said:


> Seems a little pricy. I think the ruger 10/22 is a great gun but they are selling them at "Dunhams" right now for $200.


That's seems pretty reasonable, considering if you *take care of it*, it could be around for hundreds of years.

Mine's a "young" 35 years old, and still works as good as a new one with never one problem at all


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

dirtman said:


> Seems a little pricy. I think the ruger 10/22 is a great gun but they are selling them at "Dunhams" right now for $200.


The takedown costs more to produce, so a little higher price is to be expected. Besides, the list price is always considerably higher than you can actually buy them for from a dealer. I would imagine most gun shops would sell them around $300 or a little less. Not bad for the takedown, the carrying case, and other accessories that come with it.


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have had many different take down 22's, and got to hold the 10/22 recently. I could not buy it, nor shoot it, as it belonged to someone else. It feels great. It locks up solidly, and has an adjustment for later when it may loosen up some. It is heavier than the papoose, roughly a pound or so more than the most recently produced stainless/synthetic Marlin, which of now, seems to be out of production...

It should be a very good seller, but no where close to the non break down versions of the 10/22. Depending on how well it shoots, it will give the papoose a run for its money. The browning is simply too much more, the AR7 is something I will never purchase again, after 5 attempts to find a good one... and the papoose, while nice and light, is not as user friendly with its nonexistent forearm.

I will probably get one after I find out if all the 'bugs' of the new model have been worked out....


----------



## AlaOutlaw (Sep 3, 2006)

tyusclan said:


> The takedown costs more to produce, so a little higher price is to be expected. Besides, the list price is always considerably higher than you can actually buy them for from a dealer. I would imagine most gun shops would sell them around $300 or a little less. Not bad for the takedown, the carrying case, and other accessories that come with it.


I held one today at the lgs. Sticker price was $329


----------



## gimpyrancher (Jun 6, 2010)

There are AR7's built to military specs. Telescoping stock and all metal. Pilot survival weapon. Sold to Israel and others if I remember correctly.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

AlaOutlaw said:


> I held one today at the lgs. Sticker price was $329


Sounds about right.


----------

